# Do pigeons get pregnant?



## 2pigeons (Aug 23, 2006)

I belong to another forum (guinea pigs) and I was telling how I was getting pigeons and I didnt want to let them out because I dont want them pregnant. This is the reply I got:

"ermm...i hate to point out the obvious...but i dont think if you let them out she'd return home "pregnant!!!!" pigeons lay eggs!! they dont get pregnant!!!!lol 

all that would happen would mean that any eggs she laid would be fertilised..all you need to do is remove the eggs..and they wont hatch into babies!! 

we went to the park to feed the ducks the other week and i ended up with 2 wild pigeons sat on my arm!!!LOL "

Is she right?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

2pigeons said:


> I belong to another forum (guinea pigs) and I was telling how I was getting pigeons and I didnt want to let them out because I dont want them pregnant. This is the reply I got:
> 
> "ermm...i hate to point out the obvious...but i dont think if you let them out she'd return home "pregnant!!!!" pigeons lay eggs!! they dont get pregnant!!!!lol
> 
> ...


Hi 2pigeons, 

Yes, this person is technically right. The term "pregnant" refers to animals that have young that develop inside the body and who give birth to those babies.

Bird or pigeon people will often use the word "pregnant" loosely to refer to when they have eggs inside and are about to lay but they don't actually become pregnant in the true sense

Hope this helps.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

..they become "eggnant"...


Phil
el v


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> ..*they become "eggnant*"...
> 
> 
> Phil
> el v



LOL, yep ...or what about "pr*egg*nant"


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes all correct - but if that happens you dont just remove the eggs as this will just make them lay more which depletes their reserves.

What you do is buy some plastic eggs ( or order them online ) and then you replace them so the birds still go through the motions of sitting on them.

They will kick them out after 21-22 days when they dont hatch - so dont worry about having too many birds


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Female pigeons lay eggs with or withought a male. For example, if the pigoen is fond of you or something she will lay eggs which are unfertaized.

If you cant buy the eggs or something you can take their eggs put a litle hole in the top and inject candle wax in it. Then let it cool off and dry and you can place it under the bird.


----------

